# Al Shaheen job interview



## devildog (Jul 26, 2011)

I had an interview with Al Shaheen LLC in June for Youth Development Instructor. I have sent all necessary documents they requested, but am yet to get information if I got the job or not. I am not too acustom to the process of acquiring job overseas. Does anyone know how long it could take to hear from the company?

I am assuming that they would most likely give you time to respond to an offer and get you started in relocating...


----------



## rebeccatess (Dec 17, 2009)

I would send a follow up e-mail with a gentle reminder you are waiting to hear back. Many recruiters are very relaxed here especially in that field and may not realise you are waiting to hear to make life decisions. 
No expreience with that particular company but I work in the field and get this a lot waiting to hear back from people about all sorts and especially as they are likely not to work standard office hours/ enviroment


----------



## devildog (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks, I did send them an email. The good thing is that I am still employed so I will just keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## ladynotingreen (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi devildog,

A friend of mine and I interviewed with al-Shaheen as well, and we're in the same boat as you. It's frustrating to not know if you're still under consideration, or if your application has been rejected and they're just ducking your e-mails. 

I'd also like to say, "Thanks" to rebeccatess for her response.


----------



## devildog (Jul 26, 2011)

@ladynotingreen

I did hear from them on July 20, 2011 that they would get back to those who took the interview....Did you get that email too? 

Also, according to my research, Schools open starting from the 8th of September, 2011. So if they are going to hire anyone who is out of the country and that individual might have to start by Sept 8, then how much time is there to send out offer letters and ensure that the individual has enough time to prepare for the move to Dubai?


----------



## ladynotingreen (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi devildog,

I did receive the July 20th e-mail. Good thing you didn't quit your current job; I was in a temporary position and right now is a _very_ bad time to be seeking employment in the U.S. 

If I remember my interview correctly, there was supposed to be a two week training period prior to school starting. Now, the eighth is a Thursday, according to my laptop's calendar, so I guess school would be for that one day and then break for the weekend. If we were to be on site the eighth, then (unrealistically) the latest we could receive an offer would be the 28th of August. 

Realistically, an offer would have to be made no later than the 14th. But, I'm not sure if UAE HR people would be thinking in terms of, "Oh, the future employees have to give two weeks notice, pack up furniture and say goodbye to relatives." They may be thinking we all live in barracks and have all our worldly possessions in two duffel bags.

My duffel bag is approximately 950 square feet by the way. Sorry, bad attempt at humor.


----------



## devildog (Jul 26, 2011)

@ladynotingreen

Let us hope that they do things differently in the UAE..I wanted to travel for a quick vacation, but because i am waiting for their response and also afraid that should I travel, they may send me an offer while i am out of the country, got me a little bit nervous.....

I did send them an email recently, but got no response from them. I just want to know what is going on...I got their contact number, but I decided that it is just not a good thing to call....

Well, we shall see how things go...


----------



## rtenhave34 (May 27, 2011)

@ ladynothingreen:

You did not factor in the fact that you need to get your residency/employment papers in order.... Two weeks is a (very) short time to get this sorted, depending on company....

Generally, HR company people look out for the company and usually don't calculate back when you should be arriving (read: should have had the go-ahead in time), except when working with larger international companies.


----------



## ladynotingreen (Aug 5, 2011)

@rtenhave34

You're right, I didn't take that into account. In your experience, how long does it usually take to get the residency/employment papers in order? 

The only time I've been overseas was with a U.S. organization, and as you can imagine, they pretty much took care of everything.


----------



## rtenhave34 (May 27, 2011)

ladynotingreen said:


> @rtenhave34
> 
> You're right, I didn't take that into account. In your experience, how long does it usually take to get the residency/employment papers in order?
> 
> The only time I've been overseas was with a U.S. organization, and as you can imagine, they pretty much took care of everything.


I know! But the first time I came here it did take 3,5 weeks to complete (working for a large US organization!). Now, I am here in my 4th week and being told that it might still take another week. Of course, one has to take into account that it is Ramadan, but still... It can take some time...

Good Luck!


----------



## ladynotingreen (Aug 5, 2011)

rtenhave34 said:


> I know! But the first time I came here it did take 3,5 weeks to complete (working for a large US organization!). Now, I am here in my 4th week and being told that it might still take another week. Of course, one has to take into account that it is Ramadan, but still... It can take some time...
> 
> Good Luck!


Thank you for the information. I received an e-mail from a friend of mine in which he was told that 1. no firearms allowed in the UAE and 2. we're still processing the paperwork for your contract.

Good luck to you as well!

@devildog

Looks like a case of hurry up and wait.


----------



## devildog (Jul 26, 2011)

I finally recieved a reply from the company....Now I am waiting for their final reply and I should be good to go. However, I AM NOT SURE AS TO WHEN IT WILL HAPPEN.....

Did you hear anything from them yet?


----------



## devildog (Jul 26, 2011)

It is very difficult to predict when they will respond. So my strategy is to prepare myself, keep my job, wait, wait, and wait. 

I hope things could move faster....But I am also grateful to have received a Preliminary Job Offer. 

Just waiting for the HIRE STAMP, and PLANE TICKET....hurry and wait again.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Good luck. I'm sure the formal offer and plane ticket will follow shortly. 

P.S On the bright side, you'll miss the summer heat and arrive just in time for the cooler weather and get to enjoy the great outdoors.


----------



## devildog (Jul 26, 2011)

I am hoping they send me a formal offer soon. I am anxious to experience life in Dubai. Eventhough I was there in 2006, but it was a quick military stop over. I loved the place and would like to experience it once again.

The company seem to be a Gov Contracting company, so I am not sure as to whether I will need Security Clearance. However, I am under the assumption that the HR department will inform me when I get a former offer. 

Thanks to everyone.

What is the average weather condition like starting from next month till December? When I was there, it was very hot. For one good thing, I love the heat rather than cold weather.


----------



## rtenhave34 (May 27, 2011)

devildog said:


> What is the average weather condition like starting from next month till December? When I was there, it was very hot. For one good thing, I love the heat rather than cold weather.


That, my friend can (and probably will) be used against you at any given time 

October is the month we're all waiting for as it will start to cool down and the "nice" temperatures will come into play, announcing winter. As for you liking the "hot" weather, as a future Dubaian, remember that it is never "hot" here.. It might be a bit "warm", though 

Good Luck,
Richard


----------



## ladynotingreen (Aug 5, 2011)

*Reply to e-mail.*



devildog said:


> I finally recieved a reply from the company....Now I am waiting for their final reply and I should be good to go. However, I AM NOT SURE AS TO WHEN IT WILL HAPPEN.....
> 
> Did you hear anything from them yet?


I received an e-mail apologizing for the delay and stating that as soon as they got the word from the client, they would be sending the letter of acceptance. Now, based on some of the other posts here, it looks like Eid will take place Wednesday - Thursday, so I'm not expecting to hear anything until at least next week.

I suppose this is a great introduction to how slowly bureaucracy moves over there. :heh:


----------



## gbh242 (Aug 30, 2011)

ladynotingreen said:


> I received an e-mail apologizing for the delay and stating that as soon as they got the word from the client, they would be sending the letter of acceptance. Now, based on some of the other posts here, it looks like Eid will take place Wednesday - Thursday, so I'm not expecting to hear anything until at least next week.
> 
> I suppose this is a great introduction to how slowly bureaucracy moves over there. :heh:


Hello,
I have also interviewed with Al Shaheen in LA, in June, I finally heard back from them and received contract offer and accepted last Thursday. They said that they will process my visa on Sept 4th ( after holiday) and once that clears( which can take 72 hrs to 3 weeks) they will book flight . I have been all over the Internet to find info or people applying with this company to compare notes and possibly other Americans to surround myself with when I'm there. I am a former Marine being hired as a Defense Instructor. I contacted an employee there and he told me they don't do anything in a hurry it's all last minute so expectation management is required lol. Any info u cam share would be appreciated. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## gbh242 (Aug 30, 2011)

devildog said:


> I had an interview with Al Shaheen LLC in June for Youth Development Instructor. I have sent all necessary documents they requested, but am yet to get information if I got the job or not. I am not too acustom to the process of acquiring job overseas. Does anyone know how long it could take to hear from the company?
> 
> I am assuming that they would most likely give you time to respond to an offer and get you started in relocating...


Hey Devildog,

Obviously you are a Marine, as am I or former I should say. What are u being hired for? I got the contract offer last Thursday, have u heard n e thing yet? I Definatley would like to get in contact with you if u are going over just because I feel comfortable with my fellow Marines. So if you would like hit me up at [SNIP] and we can compare notes. I live in Cali and will be flying out of LA.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ladynotingreen (Aug 5, 2011)

@gbh242

Wow, your background check must not have taken very long. I'm still waiting on my contract offer, though I think part of my issue is that I lived in Germany for a while. Congratulations on getting the visa though. 

I'm former Army myself. Don't have a lot of information about the company, but yeah, I'm learning a lot about how slowly things can move over there.


----------



## gbh242 (Aug 30, 2011)

ladynotingreen said:


> @gbh242
> 
> Wow, your background check must not have taken very long. I'm still waiting on my contract offer, though I think part of my issue is that I lived in Germany for a while. Congratulations on getting the visa though.
> 
> I'm former Army myself. Don't have a lot of information about the company, but yeah, I'm learning a lot about how slowly things can move over there.


I went on a website linked and found an employee from UK and asked him what's up. He told me that it's possible u can hear from them the same week that u are flying out, which leaves little time to tie up loose ends. If u want email me at [SNIP] and I will forward the info he sent me. There is more stuff to tell but easier for me to write in email so if u want hit me up and we can compare notes

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

